# Expression Changes in recent years.



## Lon (Jan 16, 2015)

At one time a person was just lost or gone and now. They have "GONE MISSING". This seems to be used all the time by the media. Who and what brings about these changes? Journalism Schools? There are many others that I can't think of at the moment so feel free to add and I will post others when they come to mind, but FUN is a word that currently seems to be used in a way that I was never familiar with.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 16, 2015)

One that bugs me is overuse of the word *utilize.* (in place of the simple word *use)* (Or should it be overutilization?  )


----------



## Mike (Jan 16, 2015)

"Having Said That", I think that anyone who uses
this expretion has just told a lie.

Mike.


----------



## Ina (Jan 16, 2015)

Time and time again, instead of, over and over?:what1:


----------



## Josiah (Jan 16, 2015)

Ina said:


> Time and time again, instead of, over and over?:what1:



I kind of like time and time again. Maybe a little poetic element that's missing in over and over.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2015)

Our weathergussers like to use the phrase "rain event" "snow event". The funniest one I heard was that "rain will hit the pavement and accumulate"!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2015)

Everything on our local news starts out: Breaking News. Isn't all new news breaking?


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 17, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Everything on our local news starts out: Breaking News. Isn't all new news breaking?



LOL...nothing like those 'attention getters'...Pappy, that just has to be CNN.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2015)

I enjoy watching cooking shows on TV. I get a laugh over certain phrases used like:

(dressing)- Pour it _down_ over the salad. What other direction is there?

Roast, bake or grill _off. _Off what?


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

In reporting [on the tv and radio news] it's never 'families' now, it's always 'loved ones' as in ' the kidnapped man was greeted at the airport by his loved ones.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

The amount of times I hear that something is quite or very 'unique' [it either is or it isn't, there are no degrees to it.]


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 17, 2015)

Same with "perfect."  It either is perfect or not.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2015)

I think it's all part of the natural evolution of language. We see this happening time and time again ...


----------



## oakapple (Jan 19, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I think it's all part of the natural evolution of language. We see this happening time and time again ...


 Ad nauseum.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Ad nauseum.



_Caesar non supra grammaticos._


----------



## Kadee (Jan 20, 2015)

Referring to sports or other people as a Hero, for winning a game I always believed a hero was someone who risked their lives in some way to maybe save others


----------



## oakapple (Jan 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> _Caesar non supra grammaticos._


very true, but he could do just about any damn thing he liked otherwise! Great job being Caesar hey?


----------



## oakapple (Jan 20, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Referring to sports or other people as a Hero, for winning a game I always believed a hero was someone who risked their lives in some way to maybe save others



I agree Kadee, I am tired of hearing about heros [so called] who just happened to survive by good fortune,  it's a very over used word.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2015)

oakapple said:


> very true, but he could do just about any damn thing he liked otherwise! Great job being Caesar hey?



It's _good_ to be the King! :king:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 20, 2015)

One reporter stated "if it happened in Dallas, its news to us!"

N=north
E=east
W=west
S=south


----------

